# Photos from my dcim folder from Samsung Galaxy s7 not showing on my PC



## boromaill (Nov 4, 2018)

I use Windows 10 and when I connect my phone via micro usb to pc pc and open dcim folder it only show only a small percentage of photos even though in my phone the folder contains hundreds of photos. In the same folder my pc shows only a few of them. Please help someone.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 4, 2018)

have you tried changing your data cable or using another usb ports?


----------



## boromaill (Nov 4, 2018)

Yes I tried.


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 4, 2018)

The "Gallery" app on your phone show pictures taken from your camera (DCIM) and from many other provenance (instagram, whatsapp, facebook,etc...)

Only those pictures taken with the camera are stored in the DCIM folder, while the others are stored in their respective app sub-folders . Did you take that into account ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2018)

A lot of phones you have to enable sharing files via USB.  It's disabled by default so data isn't stolen by, for example, charging your phone using someone else's device.

If the phone saves all of the photos as JPEGs, try using Windows 10 search feature by entering *.jpg in the box.  It will find all .jpg files.  Adjust the search to match the file type it saves as (e.g. *.png for Portable Network Graphics).

Remember to check SD storage and internal storage, if you have a SD card installed.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2018)

Just a check mind, have you unlocked your phone and allowed it to do a file transfer when you've connected it to the PC?  If you don't unlock it, it won't show and if you don't allow file transfers it won't work either


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 4, 2018)

On the last 6 galaxy phones I have owned, if your phone is unlocked and the pc is on, as soon as you connect the phone to your pc, the phone will/should give you a pop-up of sorts to select what/how you want to use the connection for...ie file transfer/sharing, charging, etc etc....

As the others have said, file sharing is off by default, and you have to specifically turn it on to get the dcim folder to appear in your pc's explorer window...there may also be folders called "camera roll" or "saved photos" which may contain some photos you have taken...


----------



## boromaill (Nov 4, 2018)

Yes I have file sharing turned on,  dcim folder appears but there are only a few photos there like ten even though on my phone I have like 500 photos appearing in my gallery that I have taken with my camera.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2018)

boromaill said:


> Yes I have file sharing turned on,  dcim folder appears but there are only a few photos there like ten even though on my phone I have like 500 photos appearing in my gallery that I have taken with my camera.



I wonder if your memory card is unmounted or something?  Have you a memory card reader at all?


----------



## Frick (Nov 4, 2018)

boromaill said:


> Yes I have file sharing turned on,  dcim folder appears but there are only a few photos there like ten even though on my phone I have like 500 photos appearing in my gallery that I have taken with my camera.



And you're sure they're in the same location? Some of then could be on the SD card and some on the phone.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 4, 2018)

Try to move the pics from DCIM folder to another folder then reconnect it?


----------



## Thomas16 (Apr 27, 2019)

I had the same problem but apparently some of the photo's are in the /Samsung Cloud/DCIM folder. You can check this by looking at details -> path in your gallery app with a photo that is not shown in the DCIM folder on your phone.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 28, 2019)

enable the developer options by tapping build number 5x and then go to developer options and select either MTP or PTP use mode and see..


----------



## krykry (Apr 28, 2019)

First of all, tell us what format are the pictures in. There are formats that can't be opened with default windows tools.


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 28, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> enable the developer options by tapping build number 5x and then go to developer options and select either MTP or PTP use mode and see..


If that was the problem he would not see any pictures.


krykry said:


> First of all, tell us what format are the pictures in. There are formats that can't be opened with default windows tools.


The pictures are saved in only one format on the phone. And even if they were different he will still be able to see them in Windows 10, at least as file names.


Frick said:


> And you're sure they're in the same location? Some of then could be on the SD card and some on the phone.


That's my feeling too. Some can be organized by software, moving them out of DCIM in folders of the "Picture" folder.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 28, 2019)

I've had some files hidden in one mode or the other. another reason I just do wifi transfers. FX file manager has been great. it even has a "web access" thingy.


----------



## Ruyki (Apr 28, 2019)

boromaill said:


> Yes I have file sharing turned on,  dcim folder appears but there are only a few photos there like ten even though on my phone I have like 500 photos appearing in my gallery that I have taken with my camera.


The gallery app on the S7 will show photos stored on the phone (in the DCIM folder) and also photos that are on samsung cloud (even if these photos were deleted from the phone). The S7 can be set up to automatically upload all photos to samsung cloud.

I guess this is what's happening to you.


----------

